# Disc brake help.



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Would 67 gto disc brake cars come with a smaller or the larger power booster? I ordered this set and it came with the smaller one. Fits 65-72 Gto. Are there any advantages to a smaller or larger? Or will there be no difference?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hard to say because you don't have the specifications, but generally a smaller dual diaphragm will produce more assist than a larger single diaphragm.


----------



## Lemans67 (Jan 13, 2019)

Does not make a difference, will give you more clearance with the valve covers.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will post my progress when I get started.


----------

